# Cerwin Vega CLS215



## gamedog44 (Mar 12, 2008)

Do any of you members own a pair of these or have had the oppurtunity to hear them.
http://www.a1components.com/itemdis...tandard&OVADID=15043072522&OVKWID=86954916522
I would think with the correct amp these things would be earth shattering !!.
I own 2 pairs of the AT12'S which I bought 12 years ago and they still kick. I am using JBL Studio L series 6 speaker setup for my home theater set-up right now but my Denon 3808ci has 2 more channels I can utilize as "b" speakers in another room.I was thinking of using a pair of the AT12's for this or do you think 130 wpc can adequately run the CLS215's(was thinking of getting a pair at about 1000 per pair a bargain I think)Definately plenty of bass and no subwoofer needed with these monsters !.I could also run a seperate amp to them with a pre-out on the 3808 but this would start to be a costly set-up.Any suggestion from you guy's ??


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

130 watts per channel will power the CLS215's just fine. You can always upgrade to a seperate amp in the future, if you feel it's required.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I've sold CV and Denon for years, and I can tell you the 38 won't even begin to extract the potential of the CLS215. If those 130W were real, then maybe. They are not. Sorry. The 38 is a sweet receiver, but it can't kick the CLS215 into action like a more powerful amp. We used to run them with the NAD 218THX, and they were so much better. Mind you, the 215s won't go deep. They have an awesome kick, but no deep bass whatsoever. Still, for the 'right' music they are awesome. I love them.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The Denon 3808ci is rated at 130 W + 130 W (8 ohms, 20Hz - 20kHz). Why would you say it's "not real"?


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Well... Compared to my NAD M25 that's rated at 160W, it sure feels alot less than 30W weaker. But I know your stand on wattage, and I'm not gonna go there with you. 
In my opinion the 3808 won't drive the CLS 215 to their potential. If the math don't add up, then fine, I don't care. They still sound better with a better amp.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Just to clarify, I don't have a stand on wattage. I simply posted the specs from Denon's website. It's great when someone can post first hand experience. Your input is appreciated. :T


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah, I just re-read my post and can see I might have come across a little harsh.  Sorry about that. I know some on this forum have a view on amplifier that says if an amp is so-and-so rated, it's good enough. That is just not true. Mathematically perhaps, but in this beautiful real world not so much.


----------



## gamedog44 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey thanks for the input.Do you really think that the Denon's rating in inflated ??.I was looking at a Rotel 2 channel amp model RB 1080 200WPC for a decent price(its used).I think this would definately run the CLS 215's no problem.And what do you mean by no "deep bass".I listened to a pair of AT15's years ago and they had mega bass that seemed to have evan more available.The CLS215's would be like having 4 of those.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Well... They have all the punch and kick in the world, but the real earthquake movie-bass is not really there. The kick in the chest is awesome, though. But in my opinion you'd still need a good subwoofer to reach really low. They are tuned for maximum SPL, not earthquakes.

The AT15 is a different beast altogether. In many respects the CLS is better, but the AT15 was tuned different, and had a fuller sound. The CLS is more of that clubbing-type bass. The AT is more waht I'd call home bass. If I'm making any sense. Describing an impression is next to impossible.


----------



## jplay_1723 (Mar 2, 2008)

atledreier said:


> Well... They have all the punch and kick in the world, but the real earthquake movie-bass is not really there. The kick in the chest is awesome, though. But in my opinion you'd still need a good subwoofer to reach really low. They are tuned for maximum SPL, not earthquakes.
> 
> The AT15 is a different beast altogether. In many respects the CLS is better, but the AT15 was tuned different, and had a fuller sound. The CLS is more of that clubbing-type bass. The AT is more waht I'd call home bass. If I'm making any sense. Describing an impression is next to impossible.



I agree that they aren't capable of producing deep home theater bass when you compare it to a dedicated subwoofer. Check out this review.

soundstage.com/revequip/cerwinvega_cls215.htm

You'll notice that the CLS's went deeper than almost any other speaker they have measured.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't care what they measured, really.  In the environments I've tried them they didn't really feel like they went all that deep. Still, it's a fun speaker. I am going to try the tilt down trick and see if that will tame the top end a little.

I like them for the fun factor alone, but deep bass? Deeper than most speakers, of course, but nothing compared to a proper subwoofer.


----------



## bigsuitbyrne (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a set of CLS-215's and regardless of what people call "frat house speaker"... it is a pretty decent speaker. 
If you are still looking to buy do not kill your wallet and drop a grand. I bought a used set for $550.
If you must have new, shop the web I have seen them going for $388 ea. shipping??
Seriously consider if you have the room for these and whether you own a home. Your neighbors will want to shoot you even at 130WPC and if you move often then lugging these puppies around gets old fast. 
130WPC will push em a little however they have much more punch than my Onkyo TXSR806 will deliver.
I need cheap ideas from the audio techies on how to improve the Onkyo 806 and the Vegas.

Sure wished I kept the vintage Marantz 2235 because at 380WPC I would of enjoyed bouncing the CV's off the mountains.

:T


----------

